# 22lr v/s 22 mag



## nick220 (Dec 27, 2010)

I am trying to figure out if I should buy a 22 magnum for hog hunting this year on WMA since I have a 10/22 and a muzle loader. Is there a big differents between a 10/22 and a 22 magnum. 

Thanks


----------



## tsknmcn (Dec 27, 2010)

A 22 mag produces up to twice the energy of a 22 LR depending on the loads being compared.  The muzzle loader you have will give you more range and more options for shot placement than the 22LR or 22 Mag.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 28, 2010)

tsknmcn said:


> A 22 mag produces up to twice the energy of a 22 LR depending on the loads being compared.  The muzzle loader you have will give you more range and more options for shot placement than the 22LR or 22 Mag.



The Muzzleloader will also give you 1(ONE) shot...........how quick can you get another follow up shot?

One good heart/lung shot from a .22 mag/lr will KILL a pig, no problem. BUT I think you will still get penetration at 100 yards with the Mag.  At 100 yards The lr will already have fallen a bit and would sting a piglet, but may not even penetrate the skin.
The .22 mag Winchester 32 grain accutip V does not fall at all at 100yds, maybe 2-3 inches at 173 yards(tested).

I have few guns, but I do have both a lr and a mag...................The mag has a scope and I LOVE HER!  Definitely my weapon of choice since all I have to hunt is WMAs............I will carry the lr sometimes cause I dont want her to get lonely


----------



## nick220 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. What kind of 22 mag is the most accurate and best for the money.


----------



## jdrawdy (Dec 28, 2010)

for the money its hard to beat the marlin 25mn


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 28, 2010)

I've killed a hog with a .22 lr from a treestand.  Put the crosshairs in the ear and down they go.  I would much rather have a .22mag though.   On a larger hog, if you decide the shoo it with .22mag in the shoulder area, make sure it is a quartering away shot to get by the shield.  I've hit em square in the shoulder with a .270 and the big boy left no blood and never hit the ground, except when I hit him, and he hit the ground spun, got back up and kept a truckin.


----------



## doodleflop (Dec 29, 2010)

I recently got a marlin .22 mag model 25mm and absolutely love it. It has quickly become my favorite and most accurate gun. I shoot both the solid and accutip and both are devastating!! I also own a .22 lr marlin and it's a tackdriver too but just don't have the punch the magnum has.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 30, 2010)

I also have a Marlin 25MN, great little rifle.


----------



## tlong286 (Dec 30, 2010)

I was trying to decide on which 12 gauge slug to use. Those 300 pound boars wish more people brought teenie-tiny guns with 'em.

We don't see enough to play around in this department. Maybe at bay yes but you owe the beast a quick death. We guarantee that with proper rounds and placement.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2010)

tlong286 said:


> I was trying to decide on which 12 gauge slug to use. Those 300 pound boars wish more people brought teenie-tiny guns with 'em.
> 
> We don't see enough to play around in this department. Maybe at bay yes but you owe the beast a quick death. We guarantee that with proper rounds and placement.



On management areas it's either rimfire, shotgun with 2 shot or smaller,  or muzzleloader during small game season.


----------



## badfaulkner (Dec 30, 2010)

tlong286 said:


> I was trying to decide on which 12 gauge slug to use. Those 300 pound boars wish more people brought teenie-tiny guns with 'em.
> 
> We don't see enough to play around in this department. Maybe at bay yes but you owe the beast a quick death. We guarantee that with proper rounds and placement.



Good post.  Fully agreed.  I hunt hogs like I hunt deer.  Nothing smaller than a .243 or 270 imo.  

I think "we" try to get too cute with pigs in terms of the special rifles we choose, way cuter than we would with deer.  I can honestly say I've never shot a pig and said, "I wish I'd had a smaller gun."

IMO, hogs shouldn't be considered small game.  

To the original poster:  I'd choose your muzzleloader.


----------



## archery extraordinaire (Dec 30, 2010)

hey man i agree fully with the others about 22 mag and having a marlin, but if u want power range and a whole lot of accuracy go with a 17 hmr, you can get some cheap guns of the caliber but the ammo is just a lil pricey but well worth it. i shoot a marlin 917v heavy barrel and I'm good at 250yd to a 4in steel plate. hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## nick220 (Dec 30, 2010)

I do have a 17 but I know that is not enough punch for hunting pigs.


----------



## chewy32 (Dec 30, 2010)

22 mag has great bit more power than a lr but if I were hunting some thing that weighs 2 or 3 times more than any bear iv seen id use least some center fire.


----------



## archery extraordinaire (Dec 30, 2010)

nick220 said:


> I do have a 17 but I know that is not enough punch for hunting pigs.



believe me its plenty of power, i know this is illegal and i wouldn't do it because of that but my friend kills deer with his all the time, just aim behind the ears or right at them.


----------



## childers (Jan 1, 2011)

I would use the muzzleloader since you already own it. The 10/22 will get the job done too. You don't need another gun, unless you want one.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 1, 2011)

archery extraordinaire said:


> believe me its plenty of power, i know this is illegal and i wouldn't do it because of that but my friend kills deer with his all the time, just aim behind the ears or right at them.


 and I guess since you do not approve of this and know it's illegal you continue to let it happen?


----------



## archery extraordinaire (Jan 1, 2011)

j_seph said:


> and I guess since you do not approve of this and know it's illegal you continue to let it happen?



i have told him its wrong but its not in my power to stop him just encourage him to.


----------



## CowtownHunter (Jan 2, 2011)

I know some of you may have had success with 22lr on a hog, but I wouldn't recommend 22lr for one of a significiant size or distance greater than 50yds on a piglet.  I'd go with a muzzle loader and put the money for the 22 mag towards a scope for the ML, if you don't already have one on.
I've priced the 22mags earlier and found that their price ran from mid 200's to 400.  If it were me, I would consider getting a used/new 30-30 or other center fire rifles in your price range.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 2, 2011)

CowtownHunter said:


> I know some of you may have had success with 22lr on a hog, but I wouldn't recommend 22lr for one of a significiant size or distance greater than 50yds on a piglet.  I'd go with a muzzle loader and put the money for the 22 mag towards a scope for the ML, if you don't already have one on.
> I've priced the 22mags earlier and found that their price ran from mid 200's to 400.  If it were me, I would consider getting a used/new 30-30 or other center fire rifles in your price range.



I thought the whole point of his asking was to stay on the Rimfire gun.............if so, just go get the .22 mag.  If you already have the .17, it will work!  Use it!


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Jan 2, 2011)

i would definately go with the 22mag as the energy is much more, id also go with a solid bullet because the skull on the big boys are pretty durn thick.  the head shot is the ticket but if all i had was a shoulder shot on one up to 150 lbs id probably take it...dont expect much of a blood trail to follow so figure in if your in thick cover/palmetto thickets head shots the best


----------



## LanceColeman (Jan 2, 2011)

the energy difference in a hot 22 LR and a 22 mag is about the same percentage as the energy difference in a 270 and a 270 short mag or a 300 and a 300 mag.

 Consider the majority of 22 wmr rounds are in the 35-40gr range and travel at velocities between 1500-1900 fps depending on heat and brand.

22 LRs; CCI velocitors are 40grs running in excess of 1600fps, stingers running 1640 and Aquillas interceptor is a 40gr solid that travels close to 1500 fps. This puts them right in there with many of the WMRs on the market today. And if you shoot ALOT?? they have a much more appealing price tag than WMRs.

 On a side note aquilla rounds have the most indentical wieght and rim thickness of any 22 or 22 mag rounds I've ever measured out and batched. measured out and gauged and batched my marlin 882sq shoots a ragged hole at 75yds with them (it's not a stock rifle... it's had work done to it) But they're still the most consistant from box to box accurate LR round I've found. as far as WMRs go the CCI brand is tough to beat for consistancy

I've killed ALOT of hogs with 22LRs. and pretty much each and every one of them was shot right dead smack in the bur of the ear. But thats me. I'll shoot one with a 308 in the exact same place. It's my prefferred kill shot on a hog.

*IF* you are looking for a dedicated hog rimfire then yes I would say go with a 22 WMR and as far as bullets go I would say to see how your new toy groups the 60gr federal premium big game wmrs or remmy's 50gr speer wmr or Hornady's lil xtp. If Your looking for a new squirrel plinker/hog killer/possum dispatcher?? I would say go with a 22LR.

If you are looking for serious hog stopping juice on WMAs the only thing I have found that says "I love you" better than round balls out my 54 cal smoke pole is 450gr buffalo maxi balls. My inline loaded with 250gr tc shockwaves gets their attention for the last nano second of their life as well. You put the wind in your favor, slip up there nice and close and blow smoke in his ear you wont need no second shot.


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 2, 2011)

We use the 22mag on hogs all the time and they work fine.We also use the 22lr but the mag has a good deal more range and knockdown power.I have 4 mags and my favorite is my ruger m77 all weather,it is tack driving accurate and handles all kinds of abuse.


----------



## sailinghudson25 (Jan 2, 2011)

It looks like your looking to get an affordable to shoot rifle that is more than the 22lr round.

I am a very avid small game hunter.  I would much favor the 22mag over the 17hmr.  22 mag gives you more range ovler the 22lr.  The 17hmr and 22mag pretty much use the same amount of powder charge.  The 22mag will impart more energy at ranges closer than 100 yards.  

Going back to my main point here, buy an affordable to shoot capable rifle IF that's what you want.

Mosin Nagant.  440 round tins $90 bucks or so.  cost about $100-200 for the rifle.  Shoot 7.62x54r, compare well between a .308 and a .30-06

SKS or AK-47.  I am not from Georgia, not sure if semi-autos are legal there.  Shoots 7.62x39, costs about $240 for 1000 rounds.  I use a yugoslavian SKS for deer hunting at times.  I put a peep sight on mine.  It will shoot 2-3" groups at 100 yards with golden tiger ammo.  Quality hunting rounds I handload, it will go down to 1.5-2" rounds.  Take off an inch If you plan on using a scope.

.223 round.  Can be used in an AR-15 or similiar gun, a good bolt gun.  I think this is a bit on the light side.  But, it has 9x the energy of a 22lr round.  I know a few folks who deer hunting with this round, it does the job just fine.  Again, check Gerorgia's game laws.  Some states have caliber restrictions.  Ar-15 rifles can be expensive, but a marlin XL7 or stevens 200 combo with scope can be found for $300 or so new.

.30-30.  Not a dirt cheap round.  however, when most hunting calibers are $17 or so a box of 20, the same brand and model line of ammo is usually 3 or 4 bucks cheaper a 20 round pack than the others.  This is a great cartridge for the kind of hunting your doing.  This is my caliber of choice.  I use either a marlin 336 with scope, or a glenfield model 30 with lyman peep sight.  I would tkae a 150 yard shot with the peepes sighted rifle.  I would take a 200 yard shot at deer with the scoped one.  I have taken woodchucks before a 300 yards and a coyote at 250 with the scoped rifle.  You need a rangefinder to do this well, or really know how to judge distances.

38 special.  Very cheap to buy $13 for 50 rounds.  Buy some 357 magnum rounds for hunting.  Marlin 1894 is a bit on the pricey side, but an excellent gun.  Rossi and Puma make a bit cheaper lever gun.  It's a slow round, but good enough for 100 yard woods hog hunting.

Crossbow?  Not sure If this is legal in GA, but this can be an affordable option too.  You might be looking for a low noise gun.  My neighbors always complain when I hunt in my backyard, even though it's legal to do so.  I hunt with a custom 38 special lever gun there.  I use a very long 28" barrel, and then use a custom made subsonic bullet with some really fast burning powder.  Makes about the same noise as a subsonic 22lr rifle.  It's like hearing someone take a good whack at something metal with a hammer.  It's a 38 special case using a custom made cast lead bullet.  I modified a lee cast to make 225gr lead cast bullets.  I gas check them and size them before loading.  The powder I use pushes the pressure limit of recomended pressure to laod this case with, so I will not publish what and how much powder I use.  A lever gun can handle some more abuse than the typical old 38 special revolver though.  My intent was to reduce the muzzle blast as much as possible.  This is done by having the powder burn as quick as possible.  hotter primer fast powder...


----------



## liveoutside (Jan 3, 2011)

this pig was killed by my buddy Chris Shebler on Oakey woods several years ago with a 22 lr. A group of us have been doing an annual gathering after deer season for years and have killed 6 pigs with 22lr's and 1 with a turkey choked shotgun with number 4's i believe. never had an injured pig yet "Knock on Wood". As some others have stated a well placed shot just behind the base of the ear should drop them in there tracks every time.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 3, 2011)

liveoutside said:


> this pig was killed by my buddy Chris Shebler on Oakey woods several years ago with a 22 lr. A group of us have been doing an annual gathering after deer season for years and have killed 6 pigs with 22lr's and 1 with a turkey choked shotgun with number 4's i believe. never had an injured pig yet "Knock on Wood". As some others have stated a well placed shot just behind the base of the ear should drop them in there tracks every time.




YESSIR!!  SON That is a Big Ole Oaky Pig!

Good on ya Chris!!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jan 3, 2011)

hortonhunter22 said:


> i would definately go with the 22mag as the energy is much more, id also go with a solid bullet because the skull on the big boys are pretty durn thick.  the head shot is the ticket but if all i had was a shoulder shot on one up to 150 lbs id probably take it...dont expect much of a blood trail to follow so figure in if your in thick cover/palmetto thickets head shots the best



Good advice here, my experience has been similar. Get a Savage with the accu-trigger.


----------



## nick220 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys for all of the great information. I am going to get the 22 mag this weekend.


----------



## stiles1682 (Jan 12, 2011)

LanceColeman said:


> the energy difference in a hot 22 LR and a 22 mag is about the same percentage as the energy difference in a 270 and a 270 short mag or a 300 and a 300 mag.
> 
> Consider the majority of 22 wmr rounds are in the 35-40gr range and travel at velocities between 1500-1900 fps depending on heat and brand.
> 
> ...



Someones done their homework!!!


----------



## LanceColeman (Jan 12, 2011)

stiles1682 said:


> Someones done their homework!!!



Someones killed a couple truckloads of piggies with both. And try as I might to get my lil wifey to stick with her smoke pole or her savage 22 mag?? the woman won;t put that lil marlin 22LR down. And she's put down a good few hogs with it as well. Grew up with a step dad hog dogger in Louisiana who was mean on putting rimfire rounds in hogs ears. Learned that lesson at an early age.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Jan 13, 2011)

i really love my savage 22 mag...the majority were shot with 22 mag in the temple and dropped to their knees...i did shoot at pine log in the chest and it ran about 40 yds


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Jan 13, 2011)

liveoutside said:


> this pig was killed by my buddy Chris Shebler on Oakey woods several years ago with a 22 lr. A group of us have been doing an annual gathering after deer season for years and have killed 6 pigs with 22lr's and 1 with a turkey choked shotgun with number 4's i believe. never had an injured pig yet "Knock on Wood". As some others have stated a well placed shot just behind the base of the ear should drop them in there tracks every time.



Yes sir that was one fine old boar! And not a bad picture I took either if I do say so myself! How you boys been doing? Let me know if you ever need help getting another one out!


----------



## Tacklebox (Jan 21, 2011)

I just bought a savage 93 22mag from Dick's for $256. Out the door. Has heavy barrel an green stock. Reg like $330. It's a tack driver. Hopefully going to get a hog this weekend.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 21, 2011)

Tacklebox said:


> I just bought a savage 93 22mag from Dick's for $256. Out the door. Has heavy barrel an green stock. Reg like $330. It's a tack driver. Hopefully going to get a hog this weekend.


 
Good luck to you.  

Sounds like a good price.  I have not seen one with a green stock.


----------



## 1990chevy (Jan 22, 2011)

shot about a 300# boar today on a wma. aiming between the eyes. think i hit him a little high. couldnt find him. i was shooting a 22 mag


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 23, 2011)

just a guess...but if you were aimin_ between_ the eyes, then the only thing you gave him was a real bad headache as he ran off....one of the hardest parts of those suckers is.... guess where?..right between the eyes. solid bone there.  behind the ear, or right in the ear generally puts em down.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 16, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> The Muzzleloader will also give you 1(ONE) shot...........how quick can you get another follow up shot?



Not all MLs. I have a double barrel Pedersoil over/under .54 cal.
Bring it to halfcock and spin the barrel and you are ready for a follow up.


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 17, 2011)

In OK we can use shotguns and small shot or rimfire rifles outside of deer season:  No muzzleloaders allowed.  Killed several wild hogs with my Ruger 10/.22 and then bought a Savage model 93 in .22 magnum.  

i use the 40 grain CCI full metal jacket ammo.  The velocity is  1,875 fps and it works very well on hogs.


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 17, 2011)

> one of the hardest parts of those suckers is.... guess where?..right between the eyes. solid bone there.



Exactly.  Shooting a wild hog between the eyes is not the way to go.  Several years ago i shot one between the eyes at about 25 yards.  The big sow squealed like mad and took off; bleeding badly.  Got that sow at the end of a 3/4 mile tracking job.  She bled to death.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 17, 2011)

Okie Hog said:


> In OK we can use shotguns and small shot or rimfire rifles outside of deer season:  No muzzleloaders allowed.



According to the regs muzzleloaders ARE allowed. Muzzleloaders are an approved small game weapon.

Page 17 http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/pageflip/

Edit: I missed the OK/Oklahoma part. :homer:

Edit II: Actually I missed the "In".


----------



## weekender (Nov 17, 2011)

"Originally Posted by Okie Hog  
In OK"

OK, as in Oklahoma


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 17, 2011)

weekender said:


> "Originally Posted by Okie Hog
> In OK"
> 
> OK, as in Oklahoma



My bad. Reading comp never was my strong suit.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Nov 18, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> I've killed a hog with a .22 lr from a treestand.  Put the crosshairs in the ear and down they go.  I would much rather have a .22mag though.   On a larger hog, if you decide the shoo it with .22mag in the shoulder area, make sure it is a quartering away shot to get by the shield.  I've hit em square in the shoulder with a .270 and the big boy left no blood and never hit the ground, except when I hit him, and he hit the ground spun, got back up and kept a truckin.



I've done the same thing, killed a 200lb sow with .22lr behind the ear and dropped a big boar with a 7mm-08 and he got up and ran off with no blood trail.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 18, 2011)

I may have to give my .22LR a try this weekend. 
Do y'all like the CCI Velocitor ammunition?


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 19, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> I may have to give my .22LR a try this weekend.
> Do y'all like the CCI Velocitor ammunition?



Have not used that, but the Stingers are pretty sweet!  I have Never had a Jam in my Marlin Semi-auto with them. But with gross boxes of cheaper ammo, I have had ejection issues.....I really like the stingers!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 19, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Have not used that, but the Stingers are pretty sweet!  I have Never had a Jam in my Marlin Semi-auto with them. But with gross boxes of cheaper ammo, I have had ejection issues.....I really like the stingers!



Thanks!


----------



## hogman1 (Nov 20, 2011)

nick220 said:


> I do have a 17 but I know that is not enough punch for hunting pigs.



shot placement is key with the .17 HMR. my wife hit a 125ish pound sow behind the ear with a hollow point last year and she fell to the ground stiffer n a board instantly. The 17 HMR with the BSA "sweet 17" toureted scope is a heck of a combo. takes the head off of cat squirrels and puts the hogs on the ground. Seen it first hannd several times.


----------

